# Snow reports U.P.



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> They are calling for 8 to 12 inches Monday I believe for the Western Yoop and northern Wisconsin.


According to the snow map they've already got 8"-10" on the group in West central UP. :yikes:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The wild card with this storm is going to be lake effect snow. The low is supposed to cross south of the UP so the backside of this storm could fire up the snow making machine. I have to believe if that happens the deer migration will begin in some areas with high snowfall.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


>


Holy, this should be interesting


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Alert for the west end.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Have the snowmobiles ready to haul out the deer on opening day?


----------



## superior1969 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here in pelkie/tapiola...southern houghton county we woke up to 8in of fresh snow on the ground and there saying 12+in mon-tues...with NE winds over 30 ...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Revised again.
2ft coming


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

My group is already talking about backing out of our trip up the mountains . Have to go to plan b


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Im so mad I finally have this week off work but cant make deer camp this week because of school and im missing out on that nountain of snow!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Got the 4 wheelers all ready to go......now it looks like the snow machines may be in order instead. Intellicast says it will start snowing here in the Iron Mtn area by 9 AM and we're going to have steady heavy snowfall through Tuesday night. Tracking snow for sure!


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

Heading to Iron River Wednesday morning. Just curious, how much snow is on ground currently. Thinking of hauling snowmobile instead of quad. Thanks


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

My Dad left for camp last night to beat the snow. Predicted in our area up to 15 today and an additional 7 to 10 tomorrow. We have a mile from the nearest plow with most of it being two track. Not looking forward to this at all. .. the one good thing is we usually get a bunch of deer come down from the higher ground when the snow hits, might actually see a deer this year.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Ryan7139 said:


> Heading to Iron River Wednesday morning. Just curious, how much snow is on ground currently. Thinking of hauling snowmobile instead of quad. Thanks



About 5 inches


----------



## Run vizslas (Apr 13, 2013)

With all the snow you think the deer are going to yard up


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for report. Not looking good for quads.Might have to hunt from Wooden Nickel. Lol


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Ryan7139 said:


> Thanks for report. Not looking good for quads.Might have to hunt from Wooden Nickel. Lol



Lol. I think quads will be ok. I hope because that's all we have.


----------



## USCG_Coxn (Oct 25, 2012)

Eh, it's just a foot- I don't think they'll yard up over one good snowfall this early...If there are even enough to yard up this year


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

im really hoping they dont get even 12" we and many others wont even be able to get down the logging road we hunt/camp on? plus the hunting wont be very good you think?? May delay our trip to the following weekend, waiting till weds. to see what the storm truely brings.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

USCG_Coxn said:


> Eh, it's just a foot- I don't think they'll yard up over one good snowfall this early...If there are even enough to yard up this year


A foot? Some places already have 12+ and they are calling for 2 more ft.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> Your a Michigan man, Michigan men don't whine like a girl...Suck it up!.....lol



Lmao!!!! I'm out here man, I'm out here!!!









With no heater!!! Lol


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks UM man for the updates i will be watching this thread


----------



## Run vizslas (Apr 13, 2013)

I want to go up there now deer hunt then ride my sled . I would have a blast


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> Lmao!!!! I'm out here man, I'm out here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, it sucks now, but it will create great memories for the future.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I am kinda glad I will be missing the opener up there this year, I couldn't afford the wrecker bill. I drive a Ford and would have been stuck until spring. Hey ,U of M have you seen any deer yet ?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> Lmao!!!! I'm out here man, I'm out here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's Da' Deer, eh?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> I am kinda glad I will be missing the opener up there this year, I couldn't afford the wrecker bill. I drive a Ford and would have been stuck until spring. Hey ,U of M have you seen any deer yet ?



One three pointer. My dad missed a six this morning. Got night pics of some does and a five pointer. Buddy has a pic of a stud 9 point. All at night of course. I will be hitting the laundry tonight. My stuff is wet


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

buck snort said:


> Why would you say stick a fork in this season. I remember 6 or 7 years ago opening night we got 9 inches of snow and everyone left. Seen more deer after the snow then we ever have up there. I know this is a lot of snow but it will make locating the deer easier.


Locate deer? You will need snowshoes to even attempt to walk through woods right now. Took my buddy 5 hours to drive from GReen Bay to Crystal Falls. He counted 7 cars in the ditch and 1 slid through the front door of JR's restaurant on M-95 near Florence, WI


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's to high hopes for anyone wishing to hunt the western UP this year. What's already on the ground will only be fodder for what's coming. Lived in the eastern UP for four years and I certainly don't miss the early snow that stayed until spring!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

3 inches right now here in Marquette and plenty of accidents. Forecast says that the higher elevations will have 31 inches soon. How the hell do you guys get down the two tracks when there is a couple feet? I have one spot that I can walk to from the pavement, but another spot is two miles of two tracks


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Jager Pro said:


> 3 inches right now here in Marquette and plenty of accidents. Forecast says that the higher elevations will have 31 inches soon. How the hell do you guys get down the two tracks when there is a couple feet? I have one spot that I can walk to from the pavement, but another spot is two miles of two tracks


Tire chains and shovels. My families camp got caught one year in the Hurons during a bad snow storm. Woke up to the tent collapsing. Grabbed what could be found and bolted out. Drive a hundred yds get out and move snow. Back up. Repeat. Lucky they left when they did.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm in NW Wisc. and if those in the UP have a lot on the ground now you got a whole lot more on its way.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

.


Jimbos said:


> Lol, it sucks now, but it will create great memories for the future.


 Your the Man! HANG TOUGH DUDE. Wee were leaving Wednesday for Bergland but I'm not so sure right now????


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

4" near the Soo now.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Never give up if you have a local "Watering Hole" near-by, there is always a person willing to plow you in your 2 track. My nephew has a place in the central UP and leaves his old plow truck up there and helps people that get buried or need a plow. I'm sure if he can make a buck, theres others. Gosh I'm jealous.
Be safe all and NEVER pay in advance..LOL


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Snow has melted in southern Menominee county. I am 5 miles north of Menominee and the ground is now clear. Calling for 3 to 5 tomorrow.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> .
> Your the Man! HANG TOUGH DUDE. Wee were leaving Wednesday for Bergland but I'm not so sure right now????



It's bad!!!! Not gonna lie were a little worried. Camp may be there longer than we like. Our road is baddddd!!!!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

U of M Fan said:


> It's bad!!!! Not gonna lie were a little worried. Camp may be there longer than we like. Our road is baddddd!!!!


Keep driving in and out every couple hours.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea they don't plow that one.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Yea they don't plow that one.



I had to yank the ole mans ford out of the ditch. It's bad. Worse than I can remember seeing up here at this time. 4 wheeler may not be enough if we get more.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

At the laundry mat now drying all our stuff. How dare Kermit's be closed on a Monday night. I need a drink!!! Lol


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> At the laundry mat now drying all our stuff. How dare Kermit's be closed on a Monday night. I need a drink!!! Lol


My wife use to work there, they had a good taco pizza. As for a drink , your in the Yoop you won't have to look far.:lol:


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> My wife use to work there, they had a good taco pizza. As for a drink , your in the Yoop you won't have to look far.:lol:



We will see his big butt tomorrow. How long ago did your wife work there?


----------



## beerguy214 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wonder what is the chances of us getting to our camp on stateland in palmer just east of ispheming?We have a 2 track to get down to set our tent up and we are leaving at midnight Wednesday?


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

When the snow fall amounts for the northern part of the U.P. Is highlighted on the national news, that can't be a good thing. If Jim Cantorre from the weather channel shows up to do live storm updates, that's bad.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Almost a year in 1991 or 92. Then had to quit because of being pregnant. Scott's in I.R makes good subs and pizza also.There is a bar on Genesee street called Northern lights. They have all you can eat chicken wings for $6.00 plus they always have sports on TV. We use to go there with my cousin who passed away this spring, he new all the good cheap places to chow down . Miss him bad.


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow. This is crazy.I'm seriously thinking snowmobile. What's your thoughts?Let me quess 14" of snow?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Almost a year in 1991 or 92. Then had to quit because of being pregnant. Scott's in I.R makes good subs and pizza also.There is a bar on Genesee street called Northern lights. They have all you can eat chicken wings for $6.00 plus they always have sports on TV. We use to go there with my cousin who passed away this spring, he new all the good cheap places to chow down . Miss him bad.



Love Scott's subs. I'll give more updates tomorrow. Clothes are dry and it's time for bed. This has been a rough day!!! It's hell getting old


----------



## percheye hunter (Jun 8, 2006)

4 inches here in southern delta county


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Any reports from the Seney or Germfask area?


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow was going to hunt this morning but very windy and it looks like round two of snow is coming in, heavy from Iron Mt to Ironwood ..........Going back too bed.........

News last night said biggest snow since 91....this early.......

Dave


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Supposed to leave tomorrow early afternoon for the L'Anse, Skanee, area anyone have a snow report for that area?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know for sure but that area was suppose to get hit hard. I haven't heard back from my cousin he has a tent camp north of Sidnaw. He won't be back from camp until Friday.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> I don't know for sure but that area was suppose to get hit hard. I haven't heard back from my cousin he has a tent camp north of Sidnaw. He won't be back from camp until Friday.


MAYBE if he can dig out LOL hope all stay safe and make it home


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It wouldn't be the first time. :lol: It's pretty remote area around the gorge. The roads can be hard to negotiate after any storm.


----------



## November Dreaming (Aug 14, 2008)

Will it even be worth me trying to get back to my spot a mile south of 28 west of Seney where I normally hike back into on opening morning?


----------



## November Dreaming (Aug 14, 2008)

Will it even be worth me trying to get back to my spot a mile south of 28 west of Seney where I normally hike back into on opening morning?


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I heard the keewenaw could get up to 20 inches in spots. 
14 " plus 30 miles north of iron mountain. 
8-10 " in iron mountain.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Well were breaking camp. Gonna try and get our camper out of here. The roads are jacked up!!!


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Getting gas in St iggy now....no snow here


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Son at NMU Marquette...foot to 14 inches on ground. Winds are whipping it around too.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

bulletslinger said:


> heading for the porky pine mountains tonight. hope roads Are not to bad


The roads are bad and they can't keep up. Take us 2 if you can 28/41 is bad and calling for another foot of Lake effect and heavy winds today and tonight.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


>


Love pics like that. Unfortunate situation but still still a cool picture!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


>


Ah the American Inn , now your hunting in style. I told you about them Ford's. That's why I stuck here.


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

U of M Fan said:


> No we're still gonna hunt. Just taking camper into town. I had to pull my dads 2014 ford f-250 out about 5 times just to get him out to US 2. Ford should be ashamed of themselves for putting those crap tires on that truck. He is trying to buy tires right now. Sled would be best but our atvs are going through it. Coming in from hunting last night we had wolf tracks 60 yards from camp.


Thanks for info. Heading your way tommarrow. Should be there about 1:00 pm.Quads r making it is a good sign.. Thanks again


----------



## November Dreaming (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know how accurate this is, but it says it is updated multiple times daily....
http://www.infomi.com/snowmobile_trail_reports/Snow_Depth.php?element=snowdepth


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

On 11/18/2008 we got a two day snow storm in Delta County that dumped three feet on the ground. That was interesting. I found out that my 4X4 ATV will go through three feet of fresh snow. I just ran it up and down my roads and trails and packed the snow down. I never got stuck once. After it was packed down, I could drive my 4X4 truck out with no issues. All the neighbors split though which made the hunting pretty good that season. For those willing to tough it out, this could make for a good hunting opportunity. It might be a good idea to bring snowshoes along though.


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

Midalake said:


> Depending on where you are.....A sled would be my choice. Here my Quad will be in the garage for the whole season......
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. Loading snowmobile


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


>


 Get that Dodge off the Ford.. BLASPHEMY!!!

The 250s and 350s don't do well in snow with stock tires, almost worthless.


----------



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

Heading up THU, what does EUP look like? Our Deep Camp is just East of Curtis, Mi. Any reports would be appreciated.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Just pulled into champion. Not far from camp now, about a foot here and snowing like crazy.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

My buddy in ishpeminng say he's got 12+ on the ground.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow! Thats going to make it rough for some to get back in the logging trails. I guess better having it when you get there and know what your up against, then having all your trailers back there and getting two feet overnight before you leave. Been there, done that.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Is anyone that's going to be hunting in the UP planning on changing strategy from their normal? I usually setup between an oak covered ridge and a bedding area. I'm wondering if they might just bed in cover closer to the ridge and not use their normal bedding areas. Or, will they stay down in the swamps?

Never hunted with this much snow on opening day


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Well we are settled in for now


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Pics


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

And finally a beer!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

My buddy just phoned me from his camp in northern Delta Co. He just got there this afternoon. He said they have about 14" on the ground and it is wet and heavy snow with a layer of freezing rain on top. He said it is supposed to get into the teens tonight which will really freeze up that snow and make it very crusty and tougher to get through.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> I don't know for sure but that area was suppose to get hit hard. I haven't heard back from my cousin he has a tent camp north of Sidnaw. He won't be back from camp until Friday.


 
Our camp is north of Trout Creek. My bro texted me today and it took him five hours to go three miles from his truck to camp. He had to break trail every inch of the way. Granted his quad had super bald tires. Ugh!

I'm glad I'm not going up until Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0


I follow this webpage and have come to not trust it.

Gaylord has had 1 inch season to date yet it's showing 4 to 8 on the ground. Just an example. I follow Petoskey and it's the same.


----------



## Highline (Sep 30, 2008)

i would definetily wait to come up here till the storm passes.
Marquette weather station just reported 22" so far.
Tried to get to my camp in Dickinson county and made it 3/4 of the way before I had to turn around.

Dan


----------



## erik73 (Jan 10, 2011)

Any snow reports on the Pickford area? Got 3 good bucks on camera and don't want them to migrate before Saturday.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There is a high wind warning on the bridge right now. One lane is closed in both directions. Wind is supposed to pick up and switch to the west.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone have reports for Ralph or Powers?


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

erik73 said:


> Any snow reports on the Pickford area? Got 3 good bucks on camera and don't want them to migrate before Saturday.


Hate to say it, but if this keeps up your screwed, so am i. It's dumping snow right now. 3 or 4" when I was there sunday


----------



## doug1810 (May 29, 2008)

erik73 said:


> Any snow reports on the Pickford area? Got 3 good bucks on camera and don't want them to migrate before Saturday.


My sister is in dafter said 4" on the ground and was freezing rain today. We will be in Pickford Saturday morning also good luck .


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

SWMbruiser said:


> Anyone have reports for Ralph or Powers?


Big difference between Ralph and Powers. Ralph has the same as here 12-14 and powers maybe 10 this from news tonight.

Dave


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

About 20-24" at our camp in North western Marquette county. Huron mountains are snow filled!!!!!


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

6"-8" Northern Luce County


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

SWMbruiser said:


> Anyone have reports for Ralph or Powers?


Friend of mine says around 18" nw of ralph


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

8 to 10 in powers


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like some serious snow in Baraga county. Just got a report of near 20". I"ll be bringing my snow camo, a little orange to go with it. I hope the roads are better by Friday, sounds cold too.

If the higher terrain has the snow, the ATV drivers are going to be hampered, as other travel. One guy died a few days ago in the Western U.P. When he got pinned under his ATV, on a bait run.

Good luck, operate and drive safely.


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

northwoods whitetails said:


> 8 to 10 in powers



Is Powers supposed to get much more and is it sticking?


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

IAmLegend said:


> Is Powers supposed to get much more and is it sticking?


If it wasn't sticking how would they have 8-10"??


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

Bomba said:


> If it wasn't sticking how would they have 8-10"??



If they got 20" and only 8-10 is on the ground then it's not sticking, it's melting some. Don't be a smart a**!


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

IAmLegend said:


> If they got 20" and only 8-10 is on the ground then it's not sticking, it's melting some. Don't be a smart a**!



If I was up there, I wouldn't be asking....


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Midalake said:


> Big difference between Ralph and Powers. Ralph has the same as here 12-14 and powers maybe 10 this from news tonight.
> 
> Dave


Thank you


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Anybody have any insight on how much snow depth near Sagola MI Dickinson county? Headed up thursday morning.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

zep02 said:


> Any reports near the Upper Tahquamenon Falls!? Heading up in the a.m..



Upper tahquamenon had around 10" at 6 this morning. I am not sure what they received today.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trs (Jan 11, 2009)

I just spoke to the guys from our deer camp about 5 miles south of Gwinn. They got 14" of snow and are slowing working their way out clearing the road. They said the snow is heavy and there are a lot of downed trees which is making the progress slow. Good news is that they are seeing a lot of deer movement with some heavily used trails. They're going to drop some bait and hang the trail cams so hopefully the deer stick around with a food source.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

My cousin hunts sidnaw. 21" on ground. They're headed home. They can't get to the logging road they tent camp on. What a bummer.


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Our friends who live up there told us we cant get into camp (off of 581 in marquette county by the 581 party store). He works for the city of Neganuee and has been working 12 on 12 off for the last 3 days. We are going to leave friday morning rather than thursday night. We will get to visit our friends up there at least but even GETTING into our property may not happen for a few days until they plow it.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

For once all I can say is "WOW!".:SHOCKED:Reality check.


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

As of Wednsday afternoon in Menominee county.......
Powers has 5 inches and it is staying.
Stephenson area has 4 and it's staying. Cedar river area has 2 to 3 and ( you guessed it) it's staying. 
It's a balmy 21 degrees in Menominee as I am typing. Swamps are as full as I have ever seen them. But it could all be frozen by opener. Lots of deer movement all day long on the cameras. Hoping for the best. Good luck


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Paperboy 1 said:


> For once all I can say is "WOW!".:SHOCKED:Reality check.


Yea, this is a Major storm even for up there. My buddy who works for Neganuee said they had 3.5 feet of snow on the ground. He said avoid coming into marquette from 28/41 rather take 2 over then up.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

How much of this type of snow can an 4x4 ATV go through with good tires?


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

guito13 said:


> Yea, this is a Major storm even for up there. My buddy who works for Neganuee said they had 3.5 feet of snow on the ground. He said avoid coming into marquette from 28/41 rather take 2 over then up.


This is very true! I'm at camp 40 mins nw of there. We have 30 plus. Had my 900 ranger stuck a few times. But what a blast!!!


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

josheupmi said:


> This is very true! I'm at camp 40 mins nw of there. We have 30 plus. Had my 900 ranger stuck a few times. But what a blast!!!


Yea, its pretty bad, we are going to take our old truck (f150 fx 4x4) rather than the ford escape even though the escape is newer. Its going to be an adventure but I was told that Jasper Ridge in Ishpeming has power and the parking lot is plowed, so we are good!


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

My buddy took these pics in Newberry area today. He said at his place there is around 12" on the ground. Hes 10 miles north of Newberry.


----------



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

We are making at run at our camp tomorrow. I've heard upwards of 30+ inches but my uncle says it's settling. He's pretty optimistic we can get in 3+ miles with a snowmobile / jeep / 2 trucks. I think we are in for a long day.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I heard from a friend tonight, they have 8" in Newberry.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

smallies and bucks said:


> U of M Fan, Have you seen many deer tracks? Does the deer seem to be moving? Also how about wolf tracks? Your blind is blending in nicely now.



There are tracks. And we had wolf tracks 60 yards from camp. We aren't gonna make it we have too many problems going on. I seen one doe today but no shot. One guys truck broke down, one guys atv is stranded in the middle of the woods with a rutted out swamp road in between his blind and freedom, and a forest ranger that gave us two days to move all our stuff if we want to use atvs to get to our blinds. We thought we were legal using theses trails but we were wrong. 2 foot of snow is making things very difficult. Oh well we had a good run.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Boy it sure would be nice to have a big warm up in a couple weeks...very lower harvest and a mild winter would be great. Wishful thinking though. Doesn't sound like many are going to be able to hunt. A lot of the guys around Marquette have already given up according to FB posts I'm reading. They're leaving stands, blinds and cameras out for who knows how long.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> There are tracks. And we had wolf tracks 60 yards from camp. We aren't gonna make it we have too many problems going on. I seen one doe today but no shot. One guys truck broke down, one guys atv is stranded in the middle of the woods with a rutted out swamp road in between his blind and freedom, and a forest ranger that gave us two days to move all our stuff if we want to use atvs to get to our blinds. We thought we were legal using theses trails but we were wrong. 2 foot of snow is making things very difficult. Oh well we had a good run.



Really sorry to hear that. I've really been hoping you guys would see it through to the end. You've sure hung tough but I'm sure it's a real battle. We're still thinking of heading up Monday but maybe we'll come to our senses and hunt here at home. Really hard to think about not being up there. Good luck to you


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

northwoods whitetails said:


> As of Wednsday afternoon in Menominee county.......
> 
> Powers has 5 inches and it is staying.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Heading for Wilson Sunday morning.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

IAmLegend said:


> Thank you! Heading for Wilson Sunday morning.



I don't think you will regret that decision. Curious why you got booted from using the atv's. We're you hunting a state park or what?


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

U of M Fan said:


> There are tracks. And we had wolf tracks 60 yards from camp. We aren't gonna make it we have too many problems going on. I seen one doe today but no shot. One guys truck broke down, one guys atv is stranded in the middle of the woods with a rutted out swamp road in between his blind and freedom, and a forest ranger that gave us two days to move all our stuff if we want to use atvs to get to our blinds. We thought we were legal using theses trails but we were wrong. 2 foot of snow is making things very difficult. Oh well we had a good run.


U of M clear some of your private messages,,,,,,getting a full mail box alert, have an offer for you.......

Dave


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I realize this is for the U.P. but if anyone is heading up 75 tonight, it's clear sailing until just north of Waters to just north of Gaylord, then it's pure whiteout conditions for those 10 miles, but then it fades away to just snow covered freeway with the county road crews out there plowing. For a minute I thought I would have to pull over which I never do, but it luckily eased off.

West of 75 towards Petoskey is a snow covered 3-4 inches, no biggie.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

We got a good 10" over night and still snowing. We now have over a foot. 

Soo Area


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> I realize this is for the U.P. but if anyone is heading up 75 tonight, it's clear sailing until just north of Waters to just north of Gaylord, then it's pure whiteout conditions for those 10 miles, but then it fades away to just snow covered freeway with the county road crews out there plowing. For a minute I thought I would have to pull over which I never do, but it luckily eased off.
> 
> West of 75 towards Petoskey is a snow covered 3-4 inches, no biggie.


Went through that area a couple hours ago. Around 6ish. Traffic was slowed to about 40-45mph, and even that was a bit to fast. Lots of snow coming down in that area and the roads were horrible at that time.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

11-13-14 8:30 am


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

erodrig4 said:


> Went through that area a couple hours ago. Around 6ish. Traffic was slowed to about 40-45mph, and even that was a bit to fast. Lots of snow coming down in that area and the roads were horrible at that time.


Yep, there's a stubborn band running right across 75 from Grayling to Gaylord. We got another dusting overnight, but when it's NW winds, the snow misses my place for the most part.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone have reports from the West Trout Lake, Rexton, Caffey area? Specifically 20 miles North of Epoufette. Any kind of "on the ground" snow report and road conditions would be greatly appreciated. I am assuming this area was not hit as hard as the western parts of the U.P or even the Northeast. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Anyone have reports from the West Trout Lake, Rexton, Caffey area? Specifically 20 miles North of Epoufette. Any kind of "on the ground" snow report and road conditions would be greatly appreciated. I am assuming this area was not hit as hard as the western parts of the U.P or even the Northeast.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


No, but I got a deer report. My buddy had a cam over his bait pile for the past 10 days. Three pics of a hare. All the bait is still there. It snowed pretty heavy 10 miles to the north.


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

16 degrees in Menominee this AM
Swamps should be ok for foot travel by Saturday


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

uptracker said:


> No, but I got a deer report. My buddy had a cam over his bait pile for the past 10 days. Three pics of a hare. All the bait is still there. It snowed pretty heavy 10 miles to the north.



If it snowed heavy 10 miles to the north, hopefully that will push the deer down. We have a full size 4x4 chevy, pulling a M101a2 military trailer with our tent camp. We are still kinda on the fence about even heading up. The area where we strike camp is 8 miles down an logging road southwest of Trout Lake. I really dont care about getting a deer, if I did, I probably wouldn't 
hunt the U.P!  Just really need the "camp experience" as work has been HELL lately and I need to get out of here. I guess it will be a game time decision. 

Anyone else with info regarding snow depth southwest of Trout Lake? 

Thanks!! 
Jeff


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.weatherstreet.com/city_snow_depth/49762-Naubinway-MI-snow-depth.htm


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

uptracker said:


> http://www.weatherstreet.com/city_snow_depth/49762-Naubinway-MI-snow-depth.htm


Thank you SIR! I appreciate it.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Bay city to Iron Mountain. About 7hrs. The worst roads were in the lower peninsula. Highway 2 was in pretty good shape compared to what I was expecting. Heading north 50 miles to Republic now. We will see what it looks like there.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow I thought the -20F was going to be really crappy for me to deal with all next week.. You guys got it much worse than I do.. I feel for ya. Remember no deer is worth risking life or limb,,, and the most dangerous part of your trip will be the driving!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Thank you SIR! I appreciate it.


Sorry I can't give you an "on the ground" report. Just getting texts here and there with reports...when service is available. 

If it makes you feel better, I was supposed to leave for an out of state trip this morning. May be calling it off completely, going to buy a single tag and head south to a moderate snowfall area and finding a track to follow. 

I'm not driving through 40" of snow to go hunting.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Wow I thought the -20F was going to be really crappy for me to deal with all next week.. You guys got it much worse than I do.. I feel for ya. Remember no deer is worth risking life or limb,,, and the most dangerous part of your trip will be the driving!


You still in AB?


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

uptracker said:


> You still in AB?


Yup.. Pick my 2 buddy's up at Calgary airport Saturday morning for 8 days of chasing whitetails. Numbers are way way down,, not expecting too much this year. Then again i could have killed half a dozen 140+ mulies off my balcony with the bow in the last 3 days..rut is definitely on.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Yup.. Pick my 2 buddy's up at Calgary airport Saturday morning for 8 days of chasing whitetails. Numbers are way way down,, not expecting too much this year. Then again i could have killed half a dozen 140+ mulies off my balcony with the bow in the last 3 days..rut is definitely on.


Nice. Numbers are down in the upper Midwest and eastern Canada too. Not missing much over this way. 

May end up driving 30+ hours west in 2016. Getting discouraging. No end in sight right now either.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Substantially worse at Sagola


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

dont mean to high jack this thread, but is there any road reports on 75 From the bridge to Cadillac, Lake City Exit?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> dont mean to high jack this thread, but is there any road reports on 75 From the bridge to Cadillac, Lake City Exit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire



A buddy of mine drive up I75 and got here last night about 7:30pm. The I was good except the Gaylord area. The news said they expect more lake snow there today.


----------



## nowaksark (Nov 10, 2009)

Our camp is in Gogebic county off US 2 between Watersmeet and Marinesco. Got a call from the neighbor yesterday afternoon. 22" on the ground and whiteout conditions. Expecting 5-7 last night and today! Their plow broke, four wheelers wont move through snow, and their sleds are in the shop. Heading up early to get camp open. Thank god we just found a deal to put tracks on the Terrex and the sleds are set to go. Should be interesting. I guess thats why we all love the U.P.


----------



## JPWARD (Sep 19, 2012)

Curious as to what plan b is??


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

Marquette, Gwinn, Ishpeming, Negaunee,republic areas snow is Deep! guys have to get creative on how to get into camps. just might have to kick it old school and snowshoe.


----------



## trs (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got my daily update from my dad and his hunting buddies who are snowed in on state land in southern Marquette County. They said over the past 24 hours a whole bunch of deer showed up in and have beat down a trail to the ground like they do in migration. All the tracks are leading south and it's been a steady flow so it's appears some of them have begun to migrate out of the deeper snow.

Fortunately for them this isn't their first rodeo and they went in prepared before the storm. They have cleared the road all but the last few hundred yards and nobody has attempted to come in yet so they may have the area to themselves. 

Up until now I wasn't feeling bad about missing this one but now I'm 2000 miles away fighting the urge to purchase a ticket into KI Sawyer to join them.


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

Well plan b was to rent snowmobiles to get back to the cabin but no one rents them yet. Then we went to Gaunder mountain to buy snow shoes but they where out so now we are not sure! We have to find a way back because we have to winterize the cabin...


The secret to life is to live..


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Opey said:


> Well plan b was to rent snowmobiles to get back to the cabin but no one rents them yet. Then we went to Gaunder mountain to buy snow shoes but they where out so now we are not sure! We have to find a way back because we have to winterize the cabin...
> 
> 
> The secret to life is to live..


Try fish and hunt shop in Curtis


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Got into the camp NE of Ontonagon with 16 on the ground....was a bit different, but got in.....my family in Mass City had 30+ and between the snow shoes and winching out the truck; they are working for it this year.

Good luck guys.....
Wake up early get out of the trucks, get into the woods and tag out... then head for the Mosquito in Toivola, eh

P.S. Say HI to Shakey Joe


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

I went to bring some bait to my blind in Southern Ontonagon County yesterday. I didn't get more than 100 yds down the trail before I buried my 4x4 4 wheeler. I took my bait and walked the mile into the blind. Big mistake! I had leg cramps the rest of the day. When I was walking through a small meadow the snow was between knee and hip deep. It was close to knee deep pretty much everywhere else.


----------

